# Nissan Juke R... It's a go!!!



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

This is pointless, rediculous, a complete waste of money and I totally love it. Nissan have just announced they are going to build it in limited numbers. With more than the original 478bhp... 550bhp!!! £125k... Nissan showing real balls there. I can appreciate it even though I wouldn't want one if I could afford it.








http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/262681/


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i really dislike the standard juke and for the cost of the juke-r i wouldnt have one but the looks are great theres just summing about it!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I loved it when I first saw it and I love it now.

A brave and I suspect, calculated commercial decision by Nissan. I can think of a good many monied petrolheads out there that would kill for one of these. 8)


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Can we open the million pound garage thread please, need to amend my post. I'd have one of these in a heartbeat.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It performs as good as it looks...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Worst designed car I know.Looks like it was designed by 4 people who did'nt know each other


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

pas_55 said:


> Worst designed car I know.Looks like it was designed by 4 people who did'nt know each other


Yeah but you don't buy it because it's pretty. It's not pretty, just pretty awesome. That's the point.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Worst designed car I know.Looks like it was designed by 4 people who did'nt know each other
> ...


Well, the Juke was ugly a long time before someone stuffed that engine in it.

I don't really get the praise this car is getting. If someone built this in their garage, I'd definitely call it 'awesome', but as a semi-production vehicle, I find it a bit 'meh'. It's not cool anymore. It's just become a marketing and money making exercise.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Perfect replacement for the RS, not low down so good for my knees and shifts.....will be keeping an eye on this as I love it's mad styling 8) 8) 8) 8) I can just see me now getting into this in the local multi story car park in the disabled bay and starting it up, I get enought dirty looks as it is now in the RS :roll:

Just seen the price    maybe not


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It's just awesome... Nissan never intended to build it but after so many enquires they must've had their WTF moment. The Juke R will be built to order and the order book is open for just 4 weeks. Getting all the running gear from the latest GTR is the job of touring car builder Ray Mallock who built the original 2 prototypes. There will be loads of man hours to get the job done hence £125k
Yeah it's mad, crazy and for publicity but hey... Job done.
Shame Audi didn't see fit to show the same balls and 2 fIngers to the eco and social responsibility and do the same with the Quattro Concept.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I think that Juke would do pretty well around the Top Gear test track. I hope they get their hands on one for the Stig. 8) 
A proper 3M car..........Mad styling, Mad performance, Mad price! I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You forgot the fourth m, mackem built


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Mad styling, Mad performance, Mad price! I like it. I like it a lot.


couldnt have put it better myself!

hope yr all well xx


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam RRS said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Mad styling, Mad performance, Mad price! I like it. I like it a lot.
> ...


Hi mate hope your young family are well (heard about your little one through the RR forum). What are you driving now?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

hey Naresh, long time!!

i've still got the range rover! Perfect family car but will change it next year (probably to another one!)

i'm currently moving house but strongly considering coming back onto the scene with a 2nd car. I'm thinking either TTS or E46 M3 but will need to evaluate my finances...

hows things? what have i missed? lol


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam RRS said:


> hows things? what have i missed? lol


Well your old car has changed hands more time than a hooker, and apparently is now being stripped for parts! 

Sad times, but it was *THE* best looking roadster on here by a country mile.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

stripped for parts?!?!?! Who owns it now?

wtf happened to it?? omg!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam RRS said:


> stripped for parts?!?!?! Who owns it now?
> 
> wtf happened to it?? omg!


viewtopic.php?f=15&t=266973&hilit=adam+tt+roadster&p=2253280&view=show#p2253280


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok ive PM'd him

seems ive come back just in the nick of time!! Lets see if we can save her  :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know why :? But there was always somthing special about this roadster


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Love the Juke-R looks awesome


----------



## fransh (Dec 16, 2011)

It doesn't make sense, but if I had the money I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Completely mad, but then life is too short to be sane ---- alas the bankers have run off with my money. :lol:


----------

